# Contador de 0 a 999 ascendente



## NOVILLAN (May 28, 2011)

Bueno, de ante mano gracias, soy estudiante y ésto es algo nuevo para mi pero me ubico muy bien con diagramas, tengo un pequeño problema con un contador, tengo echo la salida de reloj con un LM555, está bien pero al momento que la acoplo con el pin 14 del 74LS90 mi display no cambia estoy utilizando 3 74LS90, 3 74LS47, 3 display y un LM555. ¿Que puedo hacer y si el diagrama esta bien hecho? Gracias.


----------



## Xapas (May 28, 2011)

Amigo, simulé el circuito en proteus, y a mi si me funciona. Tuve un pequeño problema al principio, pero resultó ser que la frecuencia del 555 era tan alta que no se distinguian los números, pero el circuito debería funcionar. Te mando el que yo simulé, por si te ayuda.


----------



## mariotanaka (May 28, 2011)

Ya leí donde lo subiste anteriormente pero no me simula yo tengo el Cocodrile Technology S= por favor si me lo puede subir en otro ! Gracias !
Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 28, 2011)

Hola mariotanaka

Solo toma de ejemplo el circuito que adjunto NOVILLAN y desarrollalo con tu simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NOVILLAN (May 29, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda pero sigue sin funcionar, el voltaje que maneja es de 6 Volts y estoy utilizando un eliminador a 6 V pero el pulso que da el 555 si sirve pero al momento de pasarlo al 74ls90 no me cuenta, gracias, acepto mas ayuda. Gracias XAPAS


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Hola NOVILLAN

Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu circuito:

Para empezar no se distinguen los valores de los componentes. Resistencias, Capacitores, Núm. de los Integrados.

Entre los Decodificadores, Creo 7447, y los Display’s debe haber unas resistencias cuyo valor se calcula de acuerdo al voltaje aplicado y la corriente necesaria para encender los LED’s.
Si tienes de decodificador el 7447 este requiere un Display de ánodo común.
Si tienes de decodificador el 7448 este requiere un Display de cátodo común.

Te ahorras unas cuantas resistencias si conectas el botón de Reset como se muestra en la imagen adjunta.
[/COLOR] 
No debe quedar ninguna terminal que sea entrada sin conexión. es el caso de las entradas LT y RB1 del decodificador.

Los valores de las resistencias y los capacitores del 555 los debes calcular de acuerdo a la velocidad que quieres que cuente el circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NOVILLAN (May 29, 2011)

Muchas gracias Mr Carlos, lo voy a chequear y disculpa mi diagrama, es que no acepta grandes solo de ciertas dimensiones.

Desgraciadamente sigue sin funcionar mi contador ya estoy algo desesperado, no funciona nada incluso ya lo desarmé y volví a armar los display se quedan en 0 y al conectar el voltaje con el LM555 el led que le puse a la salida o pin 3 disminuye de intensidad, pero sigue dando la señal de reloj, pero cuando la coloco a la entrada o pin 14 de 74LS90 no me cuenta.¿Que está pasando? ¿Alguien me puede ayudar otra vez por favor? De antemano gracias por tomarse la molestia de leer éste tema.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Hola NOVILLAN

Los circuitos 7490 tienen que tener su voltaje de polarización así como los 7447. los tienes polarizados ?.

7490 el positivo al PIN 5. el negativo al PIN 10.
7447 el positivo al PIN 15 el negativo al PIN 8.

No le pongas directo el LED al 555 pues el voltaje bajará y probablemente la amplitud del pulso no sea buena para los 7490.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NOVILLAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, muchas gracias, ya no usé ese circuito, ahora tengo éste, funciona a la perfección, el único problema es que cuando llega a 29 se resetea y se vuelve a 0 y otra duda, ¿ Cómo puedo hacer una fuente de 5 Volt?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola NOVILLAN

Aparentemente tu circuito debería funcionar bien contando de 000 a 999 0 de 999 a 000. 
En la simulación es donde presenta la falla de contar hasta 29 ?.

Fíjate como cada simulador funciona de diferente manera.
El que yo utilizo CircuitMaker las entradas Up y Down Deben estar a nivel alto(1). Por eso tuve que cambiar las compuertas AND por OR. 
Tambien nota que el común de los Display’s no están conectados. Si los conecto, funcionan y si no los conecto funcionan también.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola Mastodonte Man

Lo Que no coincide es el nombre que les dan a los diferentes PIN’s los diferentes simuladores.
Pero El Número de PIN si coincide en todos los simuladores.

Para no batallar con eso utiliza las hojas de datos de los IC’s que estés utilizado. Las puedes encontrar aquí:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## moises13 (Feb 23, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola NOVILLAN
> 
> Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en tu circuito:
> 
> ...



Buenas, me podrían decir cuales son las entradas de cada codificador (7490) y como podría cambiar el 555 por 3 switches  por favor? Y gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola moises13

El 7490 no es un codificador sino un contador por décadas.
Tiene 
2 entradas de clock. 
2 entradas para restablecer el contador a cero.
2 entradas para restablecer el contador a 9.
4 salidas Q.

Para obtener una información completa visita este enlace donde puedes encontrar las hojas de datos de este y otros circuitos integrados, inclusive del 555.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

